

Think we might eventually travel to other planets? In a way, we already are - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/3/in-transit/worlds-without-end

======
markbnj
Fun article, but re: the interactive planet map...

"A very cloudy Earth-like planet with a dim star and dark vegetation."

Yes, I'd say it goes a bit beyond what we know.

